# Butternut State Reps Wanted



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

PM sent. 
Thank you


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Bump


----------



## OHsneaky1 (May 21, 2008)

Bump for a great guy.


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

PM sent for CO. Thanks.


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

Just signed up a new Sales rep for New Mexico so please forward me your info if you are interested in working with one of the fastest growing companies in the hunting industry.


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Just an FYI.....

The shops that are purchasing are doing so at a case a week average.
With a 2-3 month season and 10-40 shops (or more).....thats a pretty good pay day at the end of the month and season. 


It's all about how many accounts you build...just like any other sales job.
The only difference is that you will have a product that nobody else has or will have....and a product that is becoming very popular fast.
Why?....because it works! 

Thats where the potential lays.....the fact that you can be the only go to man/woman for your customers.

No worries about some other company cutting your throat by beating you on shipping or product costs for that same items.
You are the end game for your area with our products.

If you cant make something with that!.... :embara:

Obviously, we got a late start and some sales are not going to happen this year.....no big deal to us...shouldnt be for you.
Start your client list now and add to it over the off months.

When next July rolls around...you are going to be pretty happy that you took the time to get set up now.
Thats what I am seeing back here at the shop and I dont see anything but potential as long as we follow our business model of being honest, fair and loyal to everyone.

If you like to sell and sell products that work....contact Tony Wallace.
We will be glad to take a look at your resume and get you started.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Gobblin Tom (Apr 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

We are growing fast and Butternut lures has reps for the following states.
*Wisconsin, Michigan, Ohio, New Mexico, and Colorado* 
If you don’t see your state listed then a State Rep. position is still available.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry to see that you already have an Ohio rep. I'd be interested. A lot of shops in Ohio for one guy to cover.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Any Minnesota Reps yet?


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Any Minnesota Reps yet?


No...not yet.

Also...don't think that just because there is a state rep, that we cant take another from the same state.
When a rep has an area...it may not be the entire state.
If someone has just a few counties....there is still room within that state.

If someone has all the contacts throughout a state and gets to us first....then that state is theirs.

We are open to everyone and anyone within any state.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Talked to him tonight about NY.


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pm!


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

Butternut Lures has had allot of interest in state rep positions but we have many states not represented.
We are still looking for individuals who want to make extra money selling our product to contact me to see if your state is still available.
We can and will have more than one rep per state so please contact me if you are interested.


----------



## Gobblin Tom (Apr 2, 2009)

I am still interested......


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

Gobblin Tom said:


> I am still interested......


Looking forward to talking with you.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

We are still looking for highly motivated individuals for state reps positions.


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

We just sighed on a rep for *Arkansas* and we still have many more states that we need covered.
If you are interested please PM me with your info.


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been telling hunters and shop owners, about my success with Butternut, and really, it looks to me like it will nearly sell itself.

Not ready to take the plunge on state rep though.... To be honest, I didn't like the sound of some of the language in the rep. contract.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

Central New york?


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

still looking for growth with lot's of room


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

maxx532 said:


> Not ready to take the plunge on state rep though.... To be honest, I didn't like the sound of some of the language in the rep. contract.


Please elaborate!
Seriously .... if there is something out of line...I want to know about it.
Honestly, I cant imagine what...but thats why I would like to hear from you.

Thanks


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

We have been having allot of interest in the state Rep positions with our company.
Just pm me for more info if you are interested before your state is taken.


----------

